# MacBook & MacBook Pro Heat and battery drain



## pegger (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has had this happen and if they might be able to help. I left for a meeting Monday. I shut down my Macbook Pro (completely not sleep). Going through security I took my MacBook out and it was soooo hot. I than tried to boot it at te gate. No boot. I held the pwer buton down and it booted. My battery had drained 50%. I was am a little concerned as to what is going on but it instantly cooled down after shuting off. At the meeting my friend who just purchased a MacBook went to pull it out of his bag for a presentation and the same thing occurred. It was smoking hot and his battery was dead. It wouldn't even boot. He had shut it right down about 2 hours earlier. Anyone know what's up? We are booth new users to Mac so perhaps there is something we are clearly doing wrong. Any help would be apreciated and thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2006)

From MacFixIt;

*MacBook Pro: Melting or bursting batteries*

Melting or bursting batteries While this may prove to be a rare occurrence, we've received multiple independent reports indicating severe battery failure -- apparently due to overheating -- from some MacBook Pros.

In mild cases, batteries swell but remain functional. In these cases, keyboard and/or trackpad functionality is sometimes affected by the rising of internal components.

MacFixIt reader Dana Stibolt describes one instance of the issue, along with a picture:

"We had a MacBook Pro in our lab today, where the user complained of a problem with his track pad clicker button. It appeared that the clicker was stuck, and when pressed sometimes it would unstick for a moment, and then go back to having the track pad button continuously pressed. After a short investigation, we found the problem to be the battery. The battery had swelled and had even separated some to the point where it was pressing up on the underside of the track pad area causing the button not to work.


----------



## pegger (Jun 16, 2006)

Well my battery is fine and it still charges and my MacBook Pro works fine. No expanded or bursted battery. I guess what I am wondering is that obviously despite being shut down something is still running or causing the battery to drain and therefore causing the MacBook pro to continue to throw heat. I am wondering if people might think this is a hardware or software issue or perhaps something I have done wrong as a user shutting it down. The real problem is that you never know if your battery might be dead even though you have shut the unit down.


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 16, 2006)

I know this is a semi silly question but you made sure that it succesfully turned off right? Screen was off, fans were off, etc?

I've had my laptop come out of sleep while in my bag, it gets really hot when it's inside an insulator. If your's was off when you put it in your bag... and off when you took it out, I can't think of any reasonable explanation.


----------



## deezighn (Jun 16, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my Macbook (white) a couple of weekends ago. I believe that before leaving for the airport, I simply put the Macbook to sleep. Being a long time windows user, I thought a sleeping Mac was like a hibernating XP machine - essentially off until you hit the power button. I put the Macbook into a canvas shopping bag like carryon.

After passing through security and sitting on the plane for a while, I pulled out the Macbook and it was very warm to hot in certain places. It also wouldn't wake up. I pulled out the battery, restarted, and shut it off properly to store back in the bag and see what would happen. It cooled down rather quickly and restarted with no problem.

Here's my theory (and I don't mean to discredit your memory of having shut your machine down): Because there's no latch on the Macbook lids, slight jarring can pop open the lid enough to wake the machine from sleep. From that point, either the quick reclosing of the lid "confuses" the machine and puts it into an internally running state that can't be awoken, or the machine stays on for a while, but can't properly ventilate because the lid is closed and it's in a bag, so it overheats into an unwakeable state.

Since this incident I try to make sure I shut the machine off completely before putting it into any kind of luggage or bag. (Were Macbooks ever meant to be carried around while in a sleeping state anyway?)


----------



## ars123 (Jul 22, 2006)

ya its all heating issue, actully paste on the processor not enough for its so simply open urs mbpro and purchse paste from the market use this one on the all processor heat sink   after this i think u will be feel batterl. plz purchase the best paste in the maket for processor.
me 
im_imran525@yahoo.com


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

ars123 said:


> ya its all heating issue, actully paste on the processor not enough for its so simply open urs mbpro and purchse paste from the market use this one on the all processor heat sink   after this i think u will be feel batterl. plz purchase the best paste in the maket for processor.
> me
> im_imran525@yahoo.com



Umm....you DO realize that this VOIDS THE WARRANTY??  Why would you give such a suggestion to someone that has a new machine that's under warranty?  That's irresponsible if you ask me.

Also, the thermal paste issue (which was the fact that Apple used TOO MUCH paste, not too little) should only affect the CPU, not the battery.  Sure, it might introduce more heat to the rest of the system, but it doesn't affect the battery directly as all.

Please research your information before you post.  Posting blindly like this doesn't help anyone and makes your responses less authoritative...


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, you could even read that suggestion?  That scanned like bad free-verse poetry to me.


----------



## ars123 (Jul 24, 2006)

hi,
i think man there are no troubleshooting with the software to reduce the heating issue its should be open urs book and reset the paste. i can do it, and can open slightly the macbook pro and others hardware if u cannot do this its urs problem not me, the battery backup problem in the many macbook pro so keep in urs mind its all for the heating issue some components heat up and drain the battery.
me
im_imran525@yahoo.com


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 24, 2006)

If you would like to read more about this in plain English, look at this Ars Technica post (especially the lengthy discussion that follows), this quest for the paste in question (wherein you can clearly see that the problem is a massive over-application of paste), this post on MacRumors, and lots of other places.


----------



## m_wallace (Jul 27, 2006)

The EXACT same thing is happening to my MBP, but i've found out that it's not actually shutting down some times. Sometimes when i shut it down, the screen goes dark and everything looks fine, but when i close the lid on it, i'll see that there's a light that's lit up where you press the button to relase the lid to open it. If i don't hold down the power key, it keeps getting hotter and hotter. I've spoken to apple about it, and i'm taking it in for repair.


----------



## ars123 (Jul 28, 2006)

hi wallace,
Plz tell me after repair if urs laptop is work properly and what apple made troubleshooting on urs laptop. Replay me as soon as possible I m still waiting urs response
me
imran
im_imran525@yahoo.com


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2006)

It's only been a day. I don't think he'll have the answer today or tomorrow. So the "still waiting" might be a bit impatient.


----------



## expert_chen (Aug 9, 2006)

well.. there was one time wen i pressed shutdown.. and then i closed the lid of my MBP before it completely shut down... and the next day i realized it was on sleep... if this was the case.. the reason u had to hold down the power button might be because holding down the power shuts down the system... and it was probly shutting down from sleep... so u might of thought that u held it down to start.. but u really held it down to turn off.. and maybe gave it another click to turn on without noticing... MAYBE... 

but.. if ur computer was off wen u rememebered u turned it off.. its possible u closed the lid too early


----------



## fosheather (Jan 29, 2007)

The URL for the info from MacMedics was not listed. A quick Google search revealed the page where they have two pictures of the MBP battery that has swelled up to a point where the battery has seperated.

http://macmedics.com/smashed-powerbook-repair.htm


----------



## fosheather (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the link to that picture:

http://macmedics.com/smashed-powerbook-repair.htm


----------

